

Typeform re-invents the online form - dokuniev
http://typeform.com

======
DigitalSea
Wow, just registered for the beta and cannot wait to get access to this.
Online forms are annoying and tend to have remained relatively neglected in
the design department for far too long, full screen forms with keyboard
navigation and support for mobile and tablet devices? Something like this has
the potential to increase user engagement.

~~~
dokuniev
Could not agree more!

------
andrewfelix
This is the third time this link has been submitted by the same user.

Great tool, but you're spamming HN. How about using a little more creativity
in your self promotion?

